# Sweet Home Chicago/Blues Basics Tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Some blues ideas based around the classic tune......Sweet Home Chicago - thanks for watching.


YouTube - Sweet Home Chicago/Blues Basics - by Tonedr


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you so much for this lesson. Really enjoyed it !! 

Reminds me of Beale Street.

Dave


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks Dave....appreciate you watching! Hope all is good,

dale


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, always very much appreciated.

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Brian, hope things are good! Appreciate the kind feedback, i hope you have a great summer ahead,

dale


----------

